# Who makes the slide in salt spreaders for utv's bed's?????



## AmesLandscaping (Jan 4, 2008)

They look just like fullsize spreaders....but 1/4 the size.. but are small and fit in the bed of a utv???? thanks


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I've seen Down Easter, that size


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

snow ex...
http://www.trynexfactory.com/snowex_sp-3000-vee-pro.htm


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

I wonder if you would be able to put a vee box in on an Argo?


----------



## 06slvrctd (Nov 2, 2007)

Buyers makes a Salt Dogg to fit........


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Down Easter makes spreaders for UTVs. http://www.downeastermfg.com/juniorspreader.html


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

meyer does too.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I've installed a couple of the SHPE0750 Saltdoggs. Well priced, nothing but good reveiws.


----------

